# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Σπάpτη (της Πανελληνίου) [Sparta, Sidon]

## Nicholas Peppas

Recently, _Ellinis_ wrote http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/newthre...ewthread&f=169 about the three sisters of the _Panhellenic (Panhellenios)_ of Piraeus



> Τα τρία αδελφάκια -ΙΩΝΙΑ, ΘΡΑΚΗ και ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ- ήταν από τα ελάχιστα νεότευκτα που εντάχθηκαν στην ακτοπλοϊα της εποχής. Ανάμεσα σε μετασκευασμένες θαλαμηγούς, φορτηγοποστάλια και υπερήλικα σκαριά, για αρκετά χρόνια θα αποτελούσαν τη ραχοκοκκαλιά της ακτοπλοϊας.


These three were built in 1887. There were three other ships of _Panhellenic (Panhellenios)_ of Piraeus that were built in 1891 but stayed in Greece only until 1895: _Athenai, Sparta_ and _Byzantion_.

Second, here is _Sparta_
Sparta.jpg

_Sparta_ was built for _Panhellenic Line_ in 1891 by Gourlay Bros & Co in Dundee, Scotland, She had 2,492 tons, a length of 103,5 m (!), a width of 12 m and a service speed of 10 knots. She had a single screw, triple expansion engine. She carried 20 passengers in first class and 32 in Third class along with more than 150 on deck.

She served the Greek waters and covered long distance routes to Alexandria, Constantinople, Odessa and Marseilles.

In 1895 she was sold to the French _Messageries Maritimes__,_ renamed _Sidon_ and placed in the London-Marseilles-Mediterranean-Black Sea route until about 1909 and then in the Marseilles-Madagascar route. For her Mediterranean-Black Sea route see my article in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=60301 and especially http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...55&postcount=5

Here is a postcard showing her as she is leaving Marseilles around 1910 courtesy of Monsieur P. Ramona http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/sidon.htm
Sidon1.jpg

In 1912 she went back to Le Ciotat and was furnished with new boilers. Then she was placed to the Madagascar-Reunion Island feeder service.

She was broken early, in 1922, in Marseilles.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Baedeker's 1894 schedules of Panhellinios showing all the possible routes of _Sparta

_Panh.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

More on *Sparta/Sidon*'s story here http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_fr_1336.php




> *Histoire*
> 
> 
>  Second d'une s&#233;rie de trois paquebots mixtes en fer, deux m&#226;ts et avant &#224; guibre, construits en 1891/92 par Coutlay Brothers & Co &#224; Dundee pour Panhellenic S.S. Co, nomm&#233;s respectivement ATHENAI, SPARTA, BYZANTION. Acquis en 1895 lors de la faillite de l?armement grec par la Cie des Messageries Maritimes et renomm&#233;s BAGDAD (qui devait initialement s'appeler SIDON), SIDON et MEMPHIS. Mis en service le 21 juin 1895 sur la ligne Londres Marseille Levant. Changement de chaudi&#232;res et am&#233;nag&#233; en 1912 comme le BAGDAD au chantier de La Ciotat pour servir de stationnaire &#224; Madagascar o&#249; il reste affect&#233; jusquΆ&#224; son retour &#224; Marseille pour &#234;tre vendu &#224; la d&#233;molition en f&#233;vrier 1922.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μάλλον το < Sidon > του θέματος

Sidon-13.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Sidon-13.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου μια ενδιαφερουσα ανακοινωση για δρομολογιο του *ΣΠΑΡΤΗ* προς την Μασσαλια απο την εφημεριδα _Αστυ_ της 1ης Ιουλιου 1892.

18920701 Σπαρτη Αστυ.jpg

----------

